# Changing ticket



## memeyassi (Jan 31, 2020)

Hello. I'm being given a ticket for travel paid for by my internship. The ticket is for a specific time and schedule. I would like to extend my stay and am willing to pay a change fee to get a new ticket based of off the old one. How would I go about doing so?


----------



## pennyk (Jan 31, 2020)

I would phone Amtrak and speak to an agent and request to modify your reservation. I have recently encountered many agents that were either unwilling or unable to modify a reservation. If the agents with whom you speak insist on canceling the current reservation (and charging a cancellation fee) and then making a new reservation, I suggest that you ask to speak to Customer Relations.

Others may have other suggestions.


----------



## me_little_me (Jan 31, 2020)

I would also call in the late evening since it seems Amtrak agents have more time to address your issue. If the agent won't/can't do it, ask to speak to a more senior agent or supervisor.


----------



## the_traveler (Jan 31, 2020)

And the magic word is that you want to *MODIFY* your reservation (not to cancel it and rebook it). Although there is no change fee, if you cancel your reservation you may get hit with a cancellation fee before you rebook. Thus, you should specifically say you want to modify your reservation. If the agent says there will be a fee, ask for a supervisor.


----------

